# Tillandsia tips turning brown?



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Mar 12, 2013)

Why are the tips of my Tillandsia turning brown?
At first I had it directly on the top of the vivarium and according to the NEHERP website that was burning the tips, so I took it down and put it in the middle of the vivarium, but they are still brown... I decided not to put glass on top because Tillandsias like airflow and the vivarium will be used for geckos.
Does anyone know what might be causing this?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

once the tips are brown/burnt they're basically dead. I don't think you can bring the tips back. But one cause can definitely be the lighting burning the tips. I think also likely is the tips turning brown from being too dry (which could also be caused by the lighting)


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Brown tips are often caused by heat and/or dry air. Which variety is that?

Was the plant mounted anywhere near a basking (incandescent) bulb?


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Mar 12, 2013)

Should I cut the burnt/dead tips off? Will they grow back healthy?

It is a Tillandsia Tectorum. The plant was was mounted about 1-2 inches away from the light.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hard to tell from the photo but if that really is a T. tectorum, thats the last species of Tillandsia you want to put in a dart frog terrarium. Those things really don't like much water or moisture. For example, we basically water those once a few weeks here. They grow on exposed rocks in areas that don't see rain or moisture very often at all.


----------

